
Show HN: UFC API client for golang - stockkid
https://github.com/sungwoncho/go-ufc
======
stockkid
I was excited for UFC 200 the other day. It happened to be that I was playing
with golang, so I did the only sensible thing left for me to do: write an API
client for UFC in golang.

